# stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   :)



## Tylle (4. Oktober 2013)

hallo...habe jetzt alle 3 geflochtenen Schnüre mal getestet,mein Empfinden.....

Stroft 9kg in grau,sehr rund geflochten,Farbe hält supi,Tragkraft ist fast so wie angegeben......nun das große aber....die lauteste Schnur von den 3 en mit dem nicht bestem Wurfverhalten wenns um die Weite geht......

Daiwa 8 Braid in 10,8kg,dunkelrgün,von der Flechtung her Top,Spule nicht ganz so voll machen,wirft gern Perrücken,die leiseste Schnur von den 3 en,hälte aber die 10,8kg nicht ganz,fliegt dafür am weitesten!!!

Power pro 9kg in rot,rund geflochten,naja,man merkt zu den anderen beiden den Unterschied,Farbe hält eher nicht so toll,Tragkraft lag bei knapp 8kg(Zugwage mit Eimer dran,ich weiß so genau und Top ist so ne Messung nicht)!!!
Gute Wurfeigenschaften,flog weiter als die Stroft obwohl die runder ist meiner Meinung nach.

Tja Fazit,immer wieder gern Daiwa 8 Braid,mittlerer Preis,für mich machen die Flugeigenschaften und die Ruhe den Unterschied!!!#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Sehe das ähnlich wie du. Die T8 ist eine geile Schnur, aber das sie zu Perrücken neigt nervt mich zu sehr.

Die PP mag ich garnicht, wenn die Beschichtung weg ist dann werden auch Albright nervig, Farbe is auch schnell raus und im Salzwasser ist die auch nicht so besonders leise.

Stroft hat nur den Nachteil, das sie sehr laut ist. Das wars dann aber auch. Für mich die beste Wahl zum Spinnen.


----------



## Scholle 0 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Moin,
mir kommt nur noch Stroft auf die Rolle!!!!
- Knotenfestigkeit Top
- Abriebfestigkeit Top
- Wurfeigenschaften Top
- Tragkraft Top
- Und soooo laut ist sie auch nicht
Für mich die ehrlichste Schnur auf dem Markt und jeden Cent wert!
MfG Scholle


----------



## 2jahrepause (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Tylle schrieb:


> hallo...habe jetzt alle 3 geflochtenen Schnüre mal getestet,mein Empfinden.....
> 
> Stroft 9kg in grau,sehr rund geflochten,Farbe hält supi,Tragkraft ist fast so wie angegeben......nun das große aber....die lauteste Schnur von den 3 en mit dem nicht bestem Wurfverhalten wenns um die Weite geht......
> 
> ...





Kann man so unterschreiben:m


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ist der Vergleich Daiwa 8 Braid und "normale" PowerPro nicht wie ein Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen?
Würde zur Daiwa 8 Braid dann die PowerPro super 8 Slick vergleichen.


----------



## Tylle (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ist der Vergleich Daiwa 8 Braid und "normale" PowerPro nicht wie ein Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen?
> Würde zur Daiwa 8 Braid dann die PowerPro super 8 Slick vergleichen.




Ansichtssache,werben tun beide für absolute Rundflechtung,beide sind lange auf dem Markt....

Die Super Slick kam doch erst sehr lange nach der 8Braid,deshalb der Vergleich?!

Vielleicht hilft es unentschlossenen weiter,ich habe mich durch zig """schlechte""" Schnüre geworfen.....über Cormoran bis WFT dy....schlagmich tot.....

Norman


----------



## Der Pate (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ich finde die PP Slick ist bedeutend besser als die normale. Wirft besser und ist um einiges leiser.
Ich denke alle 3(4) Schnüre haben ihre daseinsberechtigung. Wobei mir persönlich vonn allen die Stroft am meisten zusagt. Vor allem auf den Baitcastern. Perrücken lassen sich viel einfacher lösen und sie schneidet nicht so ein wie die PP.

Aber schön, dass sich da mal wer Gedanken drum gemacht und verglichen hat.:m


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ich fische jetzt schon eineganze Weile die PP Slick. Vorher hatte ich die nochmale PP.

Gewechselt habe ich weil mir die normale zu laut war.

Stroft hab ich nochnicht gefischt. 

Mit der PP SLick bin ich ehrlich gesagt super zufrieden. Hält eine Saison bei fast täglichem Gebrauch gut durch. Sehr leise und wirft ausgesprochen weit. 

Von der Daiwa hält mich das Thema mit den Perücken ab.

Die Ussat Falcon Silk aoll doch auch sooooo super sein. Kann da einer was zu sagen?


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Hallo ich fische jetzt die zweite Saison die Daiwa und bin Super zufrieden.

Durch die Positiven Berichte überlege ich mir aber mal ne Spule PP Slick aus den USA kommen zu lassen.

@jamdoumo

Welche Stärke hast du im Gebrauch schwanke zwischen der 10 und 15 LBS .

Gruß Joe 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallersen (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Hallo,
habe schon alle der genannten Schnüre, auch die PP S8S für mindestens eine Saison gefischt und bin ganz klar bei der Stroft gelandet.

Sowohl die Daiwa als auch die PP waren nach eine Saison stark verschlissen, haben keine Farbe mehr gehabt und sind ausgefranzt, das war bei der Stroft bei weitem nicht so stark der Fall.
In Puncto Haltbarkeit kommt keine der anderen Schnüre an die Stroft ran, die Wurfweiten sind mit allen 3 etwa gleich.. die Stroft is lediglich etwas lauter, was mich aber nicht stört, habe mich schon dran gewöhnt.

Der Höhere Preis der Stroft ist durch die längere Lebensdauer für mich vollkommen gerechtfertigt, sie scheint mir sogar günstiger zu sein wenn ich sie gut 50% länger auf der Rolle habe als die anderen genannten Schnüre.


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



JoeMcEnroe schrieb:


> Hallo ich fische jetzt die zweite Saison die Daiwa und bin Super zufrieden.
> 
> Durch die Positiven Berichte überlege ich mir aber mal ne Spule PP Slick aus den USA kommen zu lassen.
> 
> ...


 

Habe sie auch in den USA bestellt. Ich glaube es ist die 10lb ist dann soweit ich mich erinnere die 0,15er.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Welche Stärken fischt du denn?

Ich fische die dünnen zum Forellen und Mefo Angeln und ich hab immer mal eine Perrücke geschmissen. Und dankt dem feinen und weichen Material bedeuted eine Perrücke = abschneiden.

An den verwendeten Rollen liegts nicht. Es ist zwar nun nicht so, das auch nicht jeden Angeltag eine Perrücke hatte, aber durch das regelmässige auftreten und den Totalverlust der Schnur geht mir das zu sehr auf die Nerven.

Auch wenn Geräuschkulisse und Wurfverhalten wirklich perfekt sind!


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Also ich werde bei der Slick erstmal bleiben. Ne Nummer dünner könnte es sie ruhig noch geben. Zum Barsch angeln!


----------



## Perch-Noob (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Wallersen schrieb:


> Der Höhere Preis der Stroft ist durch die längere Lebensdauer für mich vollkommen gerechtfertigt, sie scheint mir sogar günstiger zu sein wenn ich sie gut 50% länger auf der Rolle habe als die anderen genannten Schnüre.



Sehe ich genauso, alternativ ist dazu noch die Vaviras Seabass Braid zu erwähnen, ebenfalls ein top Geflecht mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften. 
Wer noch dünneres sucht, wird im Ausland bei Sunline fündig, deren Cast Away ist ein 8er Hybrid Geflecht, die dem Nanofil-Gedöhns im punkto Wurfweite um nichts nachsteht. Ohne das man spezielle Knoten braucht oder diese schon beim anfassen fusselt. Dazu kommt, dass sie Salzwasserbeständig ist. Mit der Tragkraft bin ich ebenfalls ganz zufrieden. Ich fische mit der 0,8er 12lb (5,6kg) an der Baitcaster auf Dorsch und Mefo, einfach klasse das Schnürchen.

Von der normalen PP hab ich auch noch zwei Rollen bespult, die Argumente mit dem ausfransen und dem Farbverlust sind völlig richtig, jedoch ist im gleichen PL-Segment schwerlich etwas zuverlässigeres zu finden!


----------



## sevone (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Tylle schrieb:


> Stroft 9kg in grau,sehr rund geflochten,Farbe hält supi,Tragkraft ist fast so wie angegeben......nun das große aber....die lauteste Schnur von den 3 en mit dem nicht bestem Wurfverhalten wenns um die Weite geht......



Unterschreib' ich Dir gern. Die Stroft war mal meine Lieblingsschnur, aber ich finde sie echt sehr laut. Und nein, ich habe die Schur weder auf einer Schrottrolle, noch auf einer Schrottrute (mit minderwertigen Ringen) gefischt.



Tylle schrieb:


> Daiwa 8 Braid in 10,8kg,dunkelrgün,von der Flechtung her Top,Spule nicht ganz so voll machen,wirft gern Perrücken,die leiseste Schnur von den 3 en,hälte aber die 10,8kg nicht ganz,fliegt dafür am weitesten!!!



Hier kann ich Dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Ich fische zwar die chartreuse 8braid auf einer Stationärrolle, aber die ist komplett gefüllt und ich habe bisher (1 Jahr und ca. 30 komplette Angeltage) nicht eine Perücke geworfen. Wurfweite ist phänomenal; außerdem ist die 8braid eine extrem leise Schnur und bleib auch leise.
Die Dunkelgrüne fische ich auf einer Baitcaster (Hechtkombo zum "Leiern" von Wobblern, Bucktails und Gummis) in der gleichen Stärke wie auf der Stationärrolle. Hier bin ich der Meinung, verliert die dunkelgrüne schneller an Farbe um sich dann auf einem gewissen Niveau zu "stabilisieren".



Tylle schrieb:


> Power pro 9kg in rot,rund geflochten,naja,man merkt zu den anderen beiden den Unterschied,Farbe hält eher nicht so toll,Tragkraft lag bei knapp 8kg(Zugwage mit Eimer dran,ich weiß so genau und Top ist so ne Messung nicht)!!!
> Gute Wurfeigenschaften,flog weiter als die Stroft obwohl die runder ist meiner Meinung nach.



Die hatte ich auf meiner BC gefischt und fand die nach einer Weile auch ein bissl zu laut. Ansonsten eine Schnur mit durchaus guten Eigenschaften und einem, wie ich finde, guten P-L-V



Tylle schrieb:


> Tja Fazit,immer wieder gern Daiwa 8 Braid,mittlerer Preis,für mich machen die Flugeigenschaften und die Ruhe den Unterschied!!!#h



Absolut!


----------



## randio (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

@allrounder
Bei der 8er oder 10er kann das mal passieren.
Besonders bei Gegenwind oder wenn extreme Unterschiede bei Ködergewicht/Druck gefischt werden und die Schnur einschneidet.
Bei der 12er oder 14er ist mir das noch nie passiert.
Und ich fische die Schnur auf diversen Rollen (meist Firebloods aber auch ner Rarenium) seit die "Fransen" auf dem Markt sind.

Ein perfektes Wickelbild ist natürlich vom Vorteil!!!
Aber daran wird es bei deinen Rollen ja dann wohl nicht scheitern?!

Alternativ kann ich die Varivas Avani Seabass (ähnlich Stroft, aber etwas leiser) oder YGK G-Soul (ähnlich 8 Braid)empfehlen.

Sonst fische ich lediglich noch die Suffix Performance Braid und ab und an Stroft auf der UL/L BC. Aber auf der Statio auf keinen Fall, dafür ist sie mir VIEL zu laut.

PP fische ich nicht mehr, da gibt es besseres...
(Aber auch schlechteres!)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Stroft hat nur den Nachteil, das sie sehr laut ist. Das wars dann aber auch.


Sehr laute Schnur ist mir nicht tauglich, das macht doch gar keinen Spaß damit zu werfen und einzuholen.

Auf richtig guten Rutenringen gibt es etliche quasi lautlose Schnurfabrikate, die richtig toll smooth laufen und werfen! #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

An der Küste ist eh immer Hintergrundrauschen. Da stört mich das null!

Hatte die 12er T8 und an der Küste mit dem Seitenwind, unterschiedlichen Strömungen und unterschiedlichen Ködern und teils heftigen Würfen hatte ich 2-3x Ärger. Aber da man die Knoten nicht rausbekommt ist das doppelt ärgerlich. Mit der Stroft hab ich sowas nicht.

Mit der T8 hab ich auch im "normal" Gebrauch mit 2-5g Ködern schon ein paar Perrücken geworfen. 

Bin ansonsten Daiwa Fan, aber die Schnur liegt mir wohl einfach nicht. Von daher Stroft und ich hab Ruhe.

Und der eine leise Stroft haben will, der nimmt halt die Typ S.


----------



## matze76 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Hi. Habe seit ca 3 Monaten die 10,8 kg 8Braid von Daiwa im Gebrauch. Die Schnur gefällt mir von den Geräuschen und dem dünnen Durchmesser sehr gut .Habe aber das Problem das Sie mir schon mehrmals unter normaler Belastung (im Drill ) gerissen ist. Was mich sehr verärgert hat. Ob sie nun am Knoten direkt gerissen ist (doppelter Clinch Knoten mit 12 Wicklungen) kann ich nicht genau sagen. Habe jetzt wieder auf meine alte Spiderwire gewechselt. Ein Bekannter berichtete mir selbiges von der 18 kg Version. Hat vielleicht noch jemand diese Probleme ? Liegt es an meinem Knoten ? (benutzte diesen Knoten schon mein ganzes Anglerleben lang ,nie Probleme gehabt). Welche Knoten verwendet Ihr ?
Gruß Matze


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Albrigt um es mit FC zu verbinden. Nie Ärger gehabt!


----------



## Topic (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

zur daiwa

also ich fische diese jetz seit einem jahr auf meiner stella sfe und hatte noch nich eine perücke..sei es beim mefo angeln von 10 bis 25 gramm...beim pilken mit bis zu 90 gramm oder beim spinnangeln.......das müsste ne 0,11er sein wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege....will sie zur jetzigen saison auch auf meine anderen rollen spulen...zur stroft kann ich leider noch nichts sagen....zur power pro wurde ja denke ich schon eigendlich alles gesagt


zum knoten:

benutze den  grinner knoten um fc anzutüddeln
und um die schnur direkt am wirbel zu befestigen nehme ich auch den clinch....aber bis jetz keine probleme...die schnur is mir unter normalen bedingungen noch nich einmal gerissen


----------



## Perch-Noob (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Die Probleme mit der Daiwa können evtl. daran liegen, dass es verschiedene Chargen gibt. Dies wurde auch schon anderen Foren festgestellt. Ist auch einer der Gründe weshalb ich mir nie Schnur von der Grossspule hole. Denn das gleiche Thema gab es mit der Code Red & PP auch.


----------



## Wallersen (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Hallo,
laut meinem Gerätehändler war die erste Charge der 0,08er Daiwa 8Braid wohl sehr fehlerhaft, sodass die Schnur knubbel hatte und gelegentlich dubiose Abrisse erfolgten. Mittlerweile wurden die Probleme aber scheinbar behoben. Trotzdem werde ich bei der Stroft bleiben


----------



## h3nn3 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Juuuten Tag!

Ich bin demnächst in den USA und werde dort auch nen Bass Pro Shop besuchen. Brauche DRINGEND neue Schnur, für insgesamt 4 4000er Rollen. Wollte mir daher gerne gleich ne 1000er Spule shoppen. Weiß jemand, welche Schnur dort günstig zu kriegen ist?

Bisher habe ich immer die 0.15er PP aus den USA bestellt(Bucht, Scissortail... gibts aber leider nicht mehr -.-). Jemand ne Ahnung, welche US-Angaben für die 0.15er gelten? Habe es leider nicht mehr im Kopf. Würde die PP evtl. wieder nehmen, hat mir eigentlich nie Probleme bereitet. Das Einzige, was mich gestört hat, ist der schnelle Farbverlust der Schnur. Naja, irgendwo muss man eben Einschränkungen machen wie es scheint. Lautstärke/Farbe/Tragkraft/Geld... 

Hoffe jmd. weiß Bescheid. 

Beste Grüße, 

h3nn3


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Hey,

du hast mit 0.15mm angegebene Schnur aus den Usa bestellt?
Bei denen wird alles mit lbs angegeben.

Vll meinst du die 15 lbs, dann nimm die 15 lbs:m

Oder wie meinen?

Man munkelt dass die 10 lbs der hiesigen 0.15mm entspricht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

In irgendeinem Thread steht das schon mal |kopfkrat, ich meine Franky und Tommi_Engel wußten genau die Zuordnung.

Da ich nur US lbs PP Schnüre (von ebenba) hab, ohne Gewähr:
10lbs == 0.15mm
15lbs == 0.19mm



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was mich gestört hat, ist der schnelle Farbverlust der Schnur.


Mich auch, bei allen Schnüren. Und, wenn es Farbe verliert und laut ruppelt in den Ringen, sind auch praktisch immer irgendwie die Ringe schuld. 
Merkt man erst, wenn man mal zum Vergleich eine so richtig lautlos ablaufende Rute im Einsatz hat, welche leider relativ selten sind. Selbst bei teuren Ruten oder Rutenbauerware gibt es Ausrutscher bei den Ringen, hier mal ne unsaubere SIC-Kante oder dort, und schon schabt bei jedem Wurf ein bischen weg. Am ärgsten sind die Spitzenringe dabei vertreten, obwohl da manchmal "Fuji" dran verkauft war, oder die Einlage sind nicht rund, sondern abgeplattet. Dann herrscht immer Alarmzustand für die Schnur. 

Meine 15lbs PP ist stark eingesetzt immer noch schön grün, aber wie beschrieben hab ich erstmal genauer geschaut, den Spitzenring da auf einen mit wirklich runder Einlage umgebaut, und ab da blieb die Farbe.


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Wie sieht es denn mit den realen Durchmessern von Power Pro und Daiwa-Schnur im Vergleich aus?
Wollte die Daiwa-Schnur mal testen.
Ist die 0,16er Daiwa real dünner oder dicker als die deutsche 0,15er PP??
Beziehungsweise welchen Durchmesser der Daiwa würdet Ihr mit als ähnlich zur 0,15er PP empfehlen?


----------



## h3nn3 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Veit schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den realen Durchmessern von Power Pro und Daiwa-Schnur im Vergleich aus?
> Wollte die Daiwa-Schnur mal testen.
> Ist die 0,16er Daiwa real dünner oder dicker als die deutsche 0,15er PP??
> Beziehungsweise welchen Durchmesser der Daiwa würdet Ihr mit als ähnlich zur 0,15er PP empfehlen?


 
Genau das würde mich auch interessieren. Auch der Vergleich von 0.15er PP zu Stroft!


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Stroft Typ 3 ist ein bißchen dünner (und vor allem runder) als PP 015


----------



## Bobster (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

...und man kann sie spleißen !


----------



## Spinnenfänger (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

also ich habe bisher nur ne fireline gefischt. bis mir jemand letztes jahr ne gold arc voll mit 16er powerpro verkauft hat  . und ich muss sagen das ist die beste geflochtene schnur die ich bisher gefsicht habe. nach gut einen jahr und ich war oft fischen hat die schnur noch die gleiche farbe (rot) und ich hzabe damit oft hänger gehabt, da mein gewässer voll ist mit bäumen. habe mit der power pro 2 bäume regelrecht entwurzelt beide um die 4m lang. ich weis das hilft euch in der frage nicht weiter aber ich bin total zufrieden mir der PP. und hole mir sie wieder. mein kollege hat bei 3 angelversuchen übert 20 gufis hängen lassen, ich nur 4. also die PP ist wirklich eine super schnur. Petri Heil euch allen #h


----------



## Bobster (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Spinnenfänger schrieb:


> ...... habe mit der power pro 2 bäume regelrecht entwurzelt beide um die 4m lang...... Petri Heil euch allen #h


 
Das ist natürlich das klassische "Totschlagargument" 

Leute kauft PowerPro-Ihr habt nix besseres verdient :m


----------



## dschinges (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Moin moin,
Ich habe fast alle genannten schnüre schon gefischt oder in den händen gehalten und muss ebenfalls eine lanze für die daiwa 8braid brechen! Nach anfänglichem tüdel (spule war zu voll) wirft sie super leise und smooth und trägt gemessen am durchmesser sehr viel! Ich fische die 18er und finde sie ist dünner als die 15er pp!
Übrigens die climax 8 und die pp 8 sind ein witz, weil überhaupt nicht rundgeflochten (meine meinung)!
Als günstige und beste alternative fische ich gerne die spro snyper :k


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Veit schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den realen Durchmessern von Power Pro und Daiwa-Schnur im Vergleich aus?
> Wollte die Daiwa-Schnur mal testen.
> Ist die 0,16er Daiwa real dünner oder dicker als die deutsche 0,15er PP??
> Beziehungsweise welchen Durchmesser der Daiwa würdet Ihr mit als ähnlich zur 0,15er PP empfehlen?


 

Kann das jemand beantworten?


----------



## drehteufel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ich habe letztens beim Händler die Stroft Typ S begrabbelt und war ziemlich angetan. Die 3er mit 8kg Tragkraft wirkt unheimlich dünn, wesentlich dünner als die alte 3er vom Typ R, welche ich fische und welche "nur" 6kg Tragkraft hat. Die S ist sehr schön glatt, soll angeblich wesentlich leiser in den Ringen sein und weit werfen kann man damit wohl auch.
Leider nur in grau erhältlich, werde sie aber trotzdem testen, da ich mir noch besseres Gefühl für den Köder damit verspreche.


----------



## magi (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

@ TollerHecht

Wenn die Daiwa 8-Braid REAL bei dir 8-9 kg trägt (mit Knoten) fresse ich einen Besen. Die 0,20 habe ich sebst in Gebrauch und die trägt mit Knoten neu gerade mal knapp 10 kg..


----------



## magi (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Da die Schnur nicht direkt am Knoten gerissen ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass meine Knotenkünste ausreichend sind. Vielleicht misst du ja mal irgendwann die 0,14. Ich bin nämlich gespannt, da ich nicht glaube, dass ne ermittelte reale Tragkraft einer Durchmesserangabe als Teil eines entsprechenden Faktors  bzw. gleichbleibende Differenz zur Abschätzung der Tragkraft stärkerer Durchmesser geeignet ist.


----------



## magi (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Da hast du sicherlich Recht. Mich hat es halt interessiert, da ich mittlerweile gar kein Vertrauen zu irgendwelchen Herstellerangaben habe..aus gutem Grund. Insgesamt ist die 8-Braid aber ne gut fischbare Schnur, auch wenn die Stroft Typ R mMn noch einen Tick besser ist- von der Lautstärke mal abgesehen


----------



## Breamhunter (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens beim Händler die Stroft Typ S begrabbelt und war ziemlich angetan. Die 3er mit 8kg Tragkraft wirkt unheimlich dünn, wesentlich dünner als die alte 3er vom Typ R, welche ich fische und welche "nur" 6kg Tragkraft hat. Die S ist sehr schön glatt, soll angeblich wesentlich leiser in den Ringen sein und weit werfen kann man damit wohl auch.
> Leider nur in grau erhältlich, werde sie aber trotzdem testen, da ich mir noch besseres Gefühl für den Köder damit verspreche.



Du weißt aber, was für Kosten da ungefähr auf Dich zukommen ? 
Ich bin mit der "normalen" Stroft R mit rd. 25 Euros für 100 m schon gut bedient


----------



## nyster (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Mal ne dumme Frage: Wieso bestellen hier einige die PP in den USA wenn sie auch bei uns vvon Shimano vertrieben wird? Oder gibts da nen Qualitätsunterschied?


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Man sich auf die angegebenen Tragkräfte verlassen und die Schnur ist um einiges günstiger


----------



## nyster (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Viel günstiger wie 10-12 €/100m bekommt man die da doch auch nicht?!


----------



## Slick (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

8-9,5 Euro pro 100m aus den USA(geht bestimmt auch billiger) und die Qualität stimmt.


Grüße


----------



## zanderzone (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Wo kann man denn die Daiwa günstig beziehen? Bitte nur Deutschland..


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Habe mir gestern 150m daiwa in 0,14 mitgebracht für 27€ beim german tackle. 

Schnur maht echt nen guten eindruck. Sehr weich, sehr glatt, rund und leck mich fett ist die dünn...

Wetter spielt leider nicht mit. Test muss noch warten.


----------



## kreuzass (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen die Touch 8 von climax gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Sie macht einen runden Eindruck und läuft sehr leise. Mit abnehmender färbung habe ich bisher keine schwierigkeiten gehabt. Jedoch habe ich bereits drall in der Schnur. Vermute aber, dass es am aufspulen lag. Habe sie direkt von der rolle und trocken aufgespult. Da muss ich nochmal bei und schauen, ob der schnurdrall dann wieder kommt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern 150m daiwa in 0,14 mitgebracht für 27€ beim german tackle.
> 
> Schnur maht echt nen guten eindruck. Sehr weich, sehr glatt, rund und leck mich fett ist die dünn...
> 
> Wetter spielt leider nicht mit. Test muss noch warten.



So gestern war es dann soweit und ich konnte die schnur am rhein ausprobieren.

Mit 0,14 ist sie wirklich verdammt dünn. Der gummifisch fliegt gefühlt ne ganze ecke weiter als mit der 015er pp slick. 

Allerdings ist sei beim werfen arg gewöhnungsbedürftig dadurch, dass sie so dünn ist schneidet sie schnell in den finger ein. Gerade bein schweren ködern. 

Beim fischen an sich hört man die schnur bkaum bis garnicht. Ist mit abstand das leiseste das ich je an geflecht gefischt habe. Toll!

Habedann mal einen hänger proviziert um zu sehen wo sie bei zug reisst. Mitten drin? Am verbindungsknoten? Am snap also nur das FC?

Zuerst muss ich sagen, dass es echt schwer ist mit so einer dünnen und glatten schnur überhaupt genug zug aufzubauen. Kommt man mit den händen dazwischen schneidet sie sofort ein. Um den ärmel gewickeln dreht sie einfach durch...glatt halt!

Beim ersten zug test hab ich echt druck gemacht und mit lautem knall riss die daiwa mitten drin. Damit waren schonmal 20m futscht. Also neues FC dran und nochmal. Diesmal riss der snap ab.

Uuund nochmal....wieder riss das FC am snap. So solles sein.

Perücken hatte ich beim werfen keine.

Für mich ne echt tolle schnur wobei ich zum jiggen wohl eher die 0,16 bevorzugen würde. Der abriss in der mitte der schnur verunsichert mich ein kleines bisschen....aber sonst....ich bestell mir jetzt die 0,16er und die 0,14 kommt auf die barschrute.


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Kennt eigentlich einer die neue Balzer Schnur von der F&F Rückseite?


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Meint ihr die daiwa macht Sinn auf der baitcast- und auf der jerkrolle?
Halt in den entsprechenden Durchmessern...

Hab auf der einen die stroft und finde die sehr laut!


----------



## kernell32 (6. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich einer die neue Balzer Schnur von der F&F Rückseite?



Hab sie heute auf Zug getestet:

0.12 hält ca. 5 Kilo, ist ne schöne Schnur, recht rund Dünn, aber keine wesentliche Verbesserung zur Ironline SEA, Fühlt sich ganz ähnlich an wahrscheinlich nur den Namen geändert. :q

edith:
Getestet mit 
Zugwaage - no-knot-Verbinder - Schnur - no-knot Verbinder - Griff


----------



## kernell32 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ich muss meinen vorigen Post korrigieren!

Das war die mit 0,10 angegebene die ich getestet hatte 

Heute war ich noch mal kurz im Laden weil ich echte Probleme mit der Daiwa Tournament habe.

Ich habe mir auf einer neuen Rolle die Tournament in 0,18 aufgespult und habe heute insgesamt 4 Gummis weggeworfen! :r
Der Witz ist, die Schnur ist nichtmals geknallt, sondern nach 4-5 Würfen jeweils am Knoten/No-Knot fransig aber still abgerissen so dass der Gummi sich gen Horizont aufgemacht hat #q

Habs mit Knoten und No-Knot versucht, ich dachte echt das gibts nicht, ist mir vorher noch nie passiert.

Materialermüdung nach 4-5 Würfen?

Naja ich zurück in den Laden und nochmal kurz n paar Meter verschiedene Schnüre getestet.
Und schlussendlich (nicht lachen) wieder auf die Balzer IronLine TX-Sea zurückgewechselt.
Die hat mich so noch nicht im Stich gelassen, meiner Meinung nach um Welten besser als die Daiwa!

Testergebnisse:

0,13 Balzer IronLine TX-Sea - 6,9kg
0,16 Balzer IronLine TX-Sea - 11kg
0,18 Daiwa Tournament 8Braid - 9kg

Das sind nach vielen Tests die jeweils besten Ergebnisse, der Duchschnitt lag jeweils knapp n halbes Kilo drunter.

Diesmal getestet mit:
Zugwaage - Grinner (12x) - Schnur - Grinner (12x) Griff (Rundeisen)

Ich weis echt nicht wieso die Balzer IronLine TX-Sea immer so schlecht wegkommt in den Bewertungen, für mich ist sie eine der dünnsten und stärksten Schnüre die ich kenne.
Das einzige Problem bei der ist dass sie recht empfindlich ist, man sie also nach nem Hänger immer kontrollieren sollte da sie so gut wie keine Beschichtung hat.


----------



## kernell32 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Nachtrag: nicht falsch verstehen der Schnurfangbügel war offen und beim Wurf hat sich der Köder nur durch die Beschleunigung verabschiedet!

Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert?

Ich dachte erst der Spitzenring hätte ne Macke aber hat er nicht.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Evtl. falscher Knoten, oder aber durch den no-Knot gerutscht? Die T8 ist ja eben dünn und sehr glatt.


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ja, mir, als ich nen 60g Jerk an der 0.08er powerline rausgefeuert hab^^


----------



## kernell32 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Evtl. falscher Knoten, oder aber durch den no-Knot gerutscht? Die T8 ist ja eben dünn und sehr glatt.



Falscher Knoten: definitiv ja, habe bisher immer den doppelten verbesserten Clinch benutzt oder den Dynacrown.

Ich werde in Zukunft den Grinner nehmen habs gerade getestet der ist definitiv stärker!

durch den No-Knot gerutscht:
Das vermute ich auch! Aber was soll ich tun auf meine No-Knots kriege ich nur 10 Umwicklungen drauf.
Die Tournament ist wirklich sehr glatt, aber sehr dünn ist sie im Verhältnis zur Tragkraft nicht wirklich, da ist die Balzer um einiges besser.

Edith: die gesamte Problematik (Knotenbruch, No-Knot rausgerutscht etc.) ist mir so bisher noch nie passiert, vielleicht ne Montagsschnur.


----------



## kernell32 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Hab auch schon die Climax 8 gefischt da gabs auch keine Probleme der Art. Nur die PowerPro hab ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Muss nicht gleich ne Montagsschnur sein. Manche mögen einfach Rolle X, Knoten Y oder den Knotenlosverbinder nicht. Von daher, wer irgendwann Schnur gefunden hat, welche zu seinem Tackle und Angelstil passt, der tut gut daran das Experimentieren einzustellen.

Mir gefällt die T8 bzgl. Wurfweite sehr gut, die Geräuschkulisse ist ebenfalls klasse. Aber ich werfe regelmässig eine Perrücke und wie ich es schon geschrieben habe, die ist dann auch aufgrund des weichen Materials fest.

Bleibt mir nur die Stroft. -_-


----------



## kernell32 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Muss nicht gleich ne Montagsschnur sein. Manche mögen einfach Rolle X, Knoten Y oder den Knotenlosverbinder nicht. Von daher, wer irgendwann Schnur gefunden hat, welche zu seinem Tackle und Angelstil passt, der tut gut daran das Experimentieren einzustellen.
> 
> Mir gefällt die T8 bzgl. Wurfweite sehr gut, die Geräuschkulisse ist ebenfalls klasse. Aber ich werfe regelmässig eine Perrücke und wie ich es schon geschrieben habe, die ist dann auch aufgrund des weichen Materials fest.
> 
> Bleibt mir nur die Stroft. -_-



Jep so sehe ich es mittlerweile auch, die Ironline liegt mir echt gut und ich bleibe bei der da sie super stark ist und ich bei höherer Tragkraft geringere Durchmesser nutzen kann als bei der daiwa.
Geschmeidig ist die Ironline auch, ich muss halt nur aufpassen wegen der Empfindlichkeit.

Sie kommt an meine Optimalabstimmung nah ran.

Bushwhacker 20-60g
Stradic 4000fj
IronLine 0,16 mit getesteten 10-11 Kilo (!)
Oder die 0,13 mit getesteten 6 Kilo
Vorfach getestet 6,5 Kilo drennan 1x7
10-20g Jigheads

Ich kann selber nicht glauben das die 0,16er ironline 11 kilo hält kann das mal jemand verifizieren? (Grinnerknoten 12 Wicklungen)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Sie kann schon 11 Kg halten. Nur ist das dann keine 16er sondern ca. eine 27-28er. Geflochtene hält nämlich nur ca. 30% mehr als Monofile.

Das ist das Problem mit den Schnüren. Durchmesser und Tragkräfte sind oftmals Fantasieangaben.


----------



## kernell32 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sie kann schon 11 Kg halten. Nur ist das dann keine 16er sondern ca. eine 27-28er. Geflochtene hält nämlich nur ca. 30% mehr als Monofile.
> 
> Das ist das Problem mit den Schnüren. Durchmesser und Tragkräfte sind oftmals Fantasieangaben.



Ja das ist klar die Durchmesserangaben sind Mumpitz, aber die IronLine 0,16 ist definitiv dünner als die daiwa 0,18 und hält aber 2 kilo mehr im Durchschnitt all meiner Tests. Deshalb bin ich baff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Du testest ja nicht linear.
Vll. verträgt die Balzer den Knoten besser.
Und dass die SChnur nicht am Knoten reisst heisst nicht dass dieser nicht die SChwachstelle ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Da sich bis dato die Physik nicht überlisten liess, keine neuen Materialien oder Produktionstechniken in Sicht sind, welche der Physik trotzen, kann man sich als groben Anhaltspunkt folgendes merken (und danach auch die "Ehrlichkeit" der Marken grob beurteilen):
Eine geflochtene (Dynema in allen Markennamen) trägt bei 
real ca. 0,20mm 
real ca.10kg linear...

Alle davon weit(er) entfernte Angaben sind Wunschvorstellungen der Marketingabteilungen....

Und das hat nichts mit Knotenfestigkeit zu tun (eh schwer, es lässt sich kaum ein Knoten für Testserien so reproduzieren, dass man das ernsthaft prüfen könnte (Festigkeit der Wicklung, Kraft des zuziehens etc.)..

Eben sowenig mit Abriebfestigkeit, Rollenverträglichkeit, Tüddelneigung, Schockbelastungsfähigkeit beim Wurf etc...

Da bleibt wirklich nur learning by doing für den einzelnen Angler...

Eine Schnur, die beim einen für dessen Bedürfnisse, Knoten- und Wurfstil und sein Gerät prima passt, kann beim Näxten für dessen individuelle Anforderungen die Katastrophenschnur per se sein..


----------



## kernell32 (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sich bis dato die Physik nicht überlisten liess, keine neuen Materialien oder Produktionstechniken in Sicht sind, welche der Physik trotzen, kann man sich als groben Anhaltspunkt folgendes merken (und danach auch die "Ehrlichkeit" der Marken grob beurteilen):
> Eine geflochtene (Dynema in allen Markennamen) trägt bei
> real ca. 0,20mm
> real ca.10kg linear...
> ...



Genau so isses #6

Ich teste mehrmals mit meinen Knoten und meiner Ausrüstung, ziehe dann einen Mittelwert der Tragkraft/Knotenfestigkeit.
Das sind natürlich komplett subjektive Werte da jeder anders Bindet etc.

Wenn ich dann eine Schnur gefunden habe die 1-2 Kilo mehr hält (durchschnittlich) als mein Vorfach und ich noch zufrieden bin mit der Dicke/Leichtigkeit/Wurfegenschaften/etc. der Schnur dann bin ich bei meiner Optimalabstimmung.


----------



## KaRa (9. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Vorab: ich denke, es ist ein Vergleich auf hohem Niveau.
Die 8 braid neigt bei mir auf 2 Rollen zur Perückenbildung. Schade!
Denn sie ist sehr leise und lässt sich sehr weit werfen. 
Power Pro und Stroft sind beide laut.Da ziehe ich die Stroft vor, wobei auch die Power Pro zu den besseren Schnüren zählt.
Man muss einfach differenzieren. 
Die 8 braid  nutze ich beim Spinnfischen,trotz Perückengefahr. Es ist ja nicht so, dass so etwas bei jedem 2. Wurf geschieht. Wichtig ist eine Rolle mit guter Wicklung und immer mal auf die Spule schauen....Perücken künden sich meist schon im Vorfeld an.
Stroft und Power Pro nutze ich eher für die Naturköderfischerei.


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. November 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ich kann die PP slick 8 echt empfehlen! Meine0,16er Daiwa hab ich noch nicht. 

Habeheute gesehen, dassGigafisch jetzt die Gigatec auch in 0,13 anbietet. 

Die 0,15er ist schon ne tolle Schnur wenn auch ziemlich dick!


----------



## takker (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Daiwa 8 Braid zum Hochseeangeln, als 0,30er?
Ich bilde mir ein, dass sie etwas dünner ist und kaum aufquillt, dies is wenn man in Strömungsreichen und tieferen Revieren fischt sicher interessant. So eine Hochseeschnur sollte dazu auch robust, sprich abriebsfest sein und da habe ich etwas bedenken ggü. den Klassikern PP und Stroft Typ R.


----------



## Upi (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

@ takker
schau dir mal bei Hemingway die Dynasteel an, ist eine top Schnur für´s Meer. Hab die auf alle Rollen und der Preis stimmt!
Die schicken dir auch Proben zum begrabbeln!


----------



## skally (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Nabend in die Runde,

Freundin und ich fischen nun seit Ende Mai, beide die Stroft Gtp R3 Multicolor. Bisher macht sich die Schnur recht tadellos. 

Dummerweise, aber wohl aus anwenderfehler meinerseits. Musste ich einmal meine Rolle neu füllen.

Wie dem auch seih, ihre Rolle hat nun seit Mai ihre Stroft drauf, meine wäre nun wieder recht frisch mit einem Monat. 

Wobei wir ca. 2-4 die Woche an/in der Ostsee fischen gehen(Mefo,Dorsche,etc) hat ihre lediglich ein wenig die Farbe verloren.
Der gespleißte "knoten" mit Sec. Kleber veredelt, musste bisher bei ihr nur einmal erneuert werden. Da sah das ein  wenig "fraserig" auf der "Naht" aus.


Die Dame fischt nichtmal seit ein Jahr, kennt bisher keine Perücken. |kopfkrat

Um zum eigentlich Thema was mich dazu veranläßt mich zu schreiben.

Die Stroft wird enorm leiser wenn die mal ordentlich eingefischt ist! :m 
Bei meiner "frischen" merk man beim gemächlichen! Spinnkurbeln ein wenig und im Drill wesentlich deutlicher.
Schnelleres kurbeln ist schon Laut! 

Aber wiederum Freundins "eingefischte" ist recht smooth in den Ringen geworden. Mit ihrer Stradic ci4 4000 auch eine  fixe übersetzung. Klar man nimmt sie immernoch war, auch im Drill. 

Solange man kein starkes nerviges "brummen" beim einholen im blank spürt ist alles gut. 


Aber dennoch eine Sache noch, sind laut Schnüre in den Ringen. Nicht nur in den Ringen laut? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq1Dv-lmy-U
Da wo er den Fisch hochholt, hört man es deutlich. 
Scheinbar geht das "singen" der Schnur bis zum Köder.  Selbst für Fisch wahrnehmbar?


Ob das Geräusch von der Schnur auch beim Spinnfischen eine Scheuchwirkung hervorrufen könnte? Jedenfalls bei vorsichtigen Fischen?!

Beste Grüße


----------



## melis (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr laute Schnur ist mir nicht tauglich, das macht doch gar keinen Spaß damit zu werfen und einzuholen.
> 
> Auf richtig guten Rutenringen gibt es etliche quasi lautlose Schnurfabrikate, die richtig toll smooth laufen und werfen! #6


Genau das ist es doch. Die Super Duper Killer Ringe, die man heute haben muss sind es doch die am Ende diese Geräusche machen. Ich nutze selbst bei Custom Ruten mittlerweile Alconite Ringe und da gibt es diese Lautkulisse nicht. Früher gab es diese SIC Ringe nicht und die Industrie machte uns glauben, diese sind besser. Aber die unteren sind gleichzeitig auch besserer geworden.



takker schrieb:


> So eine Hochseeschnur sollte dazu auch robust, sprich abriebsfest sein und da habe ich etwas bedenken ggü. den Klassikern PP und Stroft Typ R.


Was die Abriebfestigkeit angeht ist die Stroft unerreicht. Das kannst du hier überall nachlesen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ich bin nun schlussendlich überzeugt und werde von PP komplett auf daiwa umrüsten.


----------



## kreuzass (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die T8 bzgl. Wurfweite sehr gut, die Geräuschkulisse ist ebenfalls klasse. Aber ich werfe regelmässig eine Perrücke und wie ich es schon geschrieben habe, die ist dann auch aufgrund des weichen Materials fest.



Ja,sie ist sehr weich.da muss man höllisch aufpassen.
Habe mir schon 10m von der rolle schneiden müssen,weil ich beim enttüddeln zu forsch war.
Irgendwann bekommt man sie auch wieder auf,aber das dauert.

Werde mir demnächst eine 6x-schnur von gigafish bestellen und die mal antesten.die ist im Vergleich zur touch8 um einiges günstiger.


----------



## tincatinca (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Welche Daiwa 8 Braid entspricht denn der 30 lbs (0,28mm) bzw. der 40 lbs (0,32mm) Power Pro?


----------



## tincatinca (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Keiner eine Ahnung?


----------



## Tino34 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich bin nun schlussendlich überzeugt und werde von PP komplett auf daiwa umrüsten.



und ich von PP komplett auf Stroft!


----------



## angler 1954 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

nach den hier durchgelesenen Antworten hat sich für mich die 0,12er Daiwa T8 herausraus kristallisiert. Hauptsächlich zum Spinnfischen auf  Zander.Ich Angle schon sehr lange auf Zander hab am Anfang mal gelb zur besseren Sichtigkeit auf meine Spinnrollen gespult.Bin dann wieder davon abgekommen und hab nur noch mit grün gefischt.Mein Gefühl,die grüne hat nicht so eine Scheuchwirkung wie die grelle Gelbe.Natürlich sagen manche die Fische können keine Farben erkennen. Meine Einbildung ist mit der grünen hab ich mehr gefangen als mit der grellen gelben.Kann natürlich auch zufall sein.
Jetzt meine frage an die wirklichen Profis die schon mehrere Jahre Spinnfischen praktizieren.Welche Schnurfarbe habt Ihr auf eure Rollen zum Spinnfischen?Soll ich wieder zurück zur gelben, zur besseren erkennbarkeit?

Ja, so eine neue Schnuranschaffung wirft schon manche fragen auf.


----------



## biX (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Nun, wo ist das Problem mit der Schnurfarbe? Nimm einen grünen wasserfesten Stift und male den ersten Meter an. Davor noch ein Meter Flourcarbon und Du kannst jede Schnurfarbe nehmen, die Du willst.
Ich nehme z.B. Stroft in Pink. Sieht zwar total Mist auf der Rolle aus, ist aber sowohl bei Sonnenschein, als auch bei bedecktem Wetter sehr gut zu erkennen.

Auf einer Rolle hab ich die Daiwa 8 braid, deshalb bin ich hier auch auf den Thread gestoßen, und die (nun, wie soll ich es ausdrücken) fasert oberflächig auf. Also der ursprüngliche Durchmesser hat sich mehr als verdoppelt.
Hat das noch wer?
Rolle und Rute habe ich schon abgesucht, konnte aber keine Kante finden (na gut die Shimano-Rolle hat so eine Abwurfkante, aber anderen Schnüren macht das auch nichts ...).


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Entschuldigung, wenn ich mich mal dazwischen mische. Hat denn schon einer von euch die neue Geflochtene von Quantum getestet. Das würde mich mal brennend interessieren. Ach übrigens , ich schwöre mittlerweile auf PP, nach meiner Laienansicht, die beste im Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Nach wie vor super zufrieden mit der daiwa!

Farben ist mir rotzegal aber pink kommt mir aus Prinzip nicht auf die Rolle.


----------



## Topic (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

habe die 8 braid von daiwa jetz seit 2 jahren auf meiner rolle...und hab nur auf den ersten metern ein ganz leichtes ausfransen....obwohl ich dieses nichtmal so bezeichnen möchte....und die schnur hat schon viel mitgemacht....2 jahre mefo angeln....jiggen auf der ostsee...normales spinn angeln im see....und und und ich bin eigendlich jedes wochenden unterwegs....also die schnur hat bestimmt schon über 100 einsätze hinter sich und kann absolut nichts negatives berichten....auch der durchmesser hat sich meiner meinung nach nicht vergrößert....hält auch die farbe ganz gut...ich fische auch ne stroft und ne climax touch 8....wenn ich wählen müsste würde ich zwischen der climax und der daiwa entscheiden....nachteil der climax...die farbe hält sie kein stück...hab sie jetz ca 1 jahr und die schnurfarbe is jetz weiß anstatt pink....schon nach 5 einsätzen (mefoangeln) war sie sehr hell geworden....


----------



## welsfaenger (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

mal wieder was neues zum Thema Schnur.
Bei den meisten Rollen fische ich ja, und das aus gutem Grund, die Stroft.
Aber beim lezten mal gab es leider die STroft in Typ3 nicht, und ich hatte mich dann ausnahmsweise mal für die Climax Touch 8 (0.16er) entschieden.
Ansich auch eine Top Schnur, schön rund, absolut lautlos und wirft sich gut.
Reale Tragkraft ist ähnlich der R3 (evtl. n bischen mehr), Durchmesser ist auch ziemlich vergleichbar.
Nun ist mir aufgefallen das der Kontakt zum Köder, im speziellen zum Gufi, nicht mehr so Top war, vor allem der "Tock" war nicht mehr zu spüren.
OK, Rolle gewechselt (eine mit STroft), gleiche Bedingungen, gleicher Gummi, gleicher Bleikopf und siehe da alles ist wieder i.O. (mit der STroft).
Ursache hierfür ist, das die Climax deutlich mehr durch hängt. Ob die Schnur schwerer ist, oder ob sie mehr Wasser aufnimmt, keine Ahnung. Dadurch leidet natürlich der Kontakt.
Für mich jetzt ein weiteres Kriterium auf das ich achten werde.
Geordert habe ich mir jetzt mal eine Varivas Avani Sea Bass Premium 1.0. 
Was man bisher von der Schnur lesen konnte hört sich sehr vielversprechend an. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie das auch halten kann. Teuer genug ist sie ja


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ich habe die Daiwa jetzt 3 Monate auf der Rolle in 0,12 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit ihr was Abriebverhalten,Knotenfestigkeit,Lautstärke und Wasseraufnahme betrifft.Sie wird nicht dicker !!!
Die Farbe ging relativ schnell flöten,was mich aber auch nicht weiter stört bei der pinken,jetzt ist sie Rosa


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



welsfaenger schrieb:


> mal wieder was neues zum Thema Schnur.
> Bei den meisten Rollen fische ich ja, und das aus gutem Grund, die Stroft.
> Aber beim lezten mal gab es leider die STroft in Typ3 nicht, und ich hatte mich dann ausnahmsweise mal für die Climax Touch 8 (0.16er) entschieden.
> Ansich auch eine Top Schnur, schön rund, absolut lautlos und wirft sich gut.
> ...


 

Auch gleicher Fisch, gleiches Aufnahmeverhalten, gleiche Strömung?

Interessanter Test, was ich noch gerne wüsste und -wenn Du Bock hast-  anregen möchte:

Spule gewechselt, 2 Mal fischen gegangen...und dann ne These zum Gewicht aufstellen ohne die Spulen vor und nach dem Angeln zu wiegen...;+


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

häh, geht´s noch ?

Hat schon hand und Fuß was ich geschrieben hab, weil 

1. See, ohne Strömung und beide mal kein Wind
2. Gleiche Rute, gleicher Köder, gleicher Kopf
3. Gleiche Stellen
4. War das mit dem Gewicht auch keine konkrete Aussage sondern nur eine Vermutung!

Oh man, lesen kann manchmal einfach von Vorteil sein.
Fakt ist, das eine Climax Touch8 in 0.16 deutlich mehr durchhängt als eine Stroft Typ 3. Bei schwereren Gewichten oder beim leiern mag das egal sein, bei einem 10cm Gummi mit 12 gr. Kopf war der Unterschied jedoch deutlich zu sehen und zu spüren.
Warum die Schnur mehr durchhängt kann ich nicht genau sagen, ich VERMUTE das entweder die Schnur ansich schwerer ist als beispielsweise die Stroft oder sie einfach mehr Wasser aufnimmt. Irgend einen Grund muss es für das "durchhängen" ja geben.
Mich hatte es eben gewundert warum ich beim Jiggen irgendwie schlechteren Kontakt hatte, und dem bin ich nur mal auf den Grund gegangen!


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen. 

Ich habe nur nach den für mich fehlenden Infos gefragt...

Habe auch geschrieben "Toller Test". Ich finde es gut wenn sich jemand Gedanken macht, Sachen ausprobiert und uns hier an seinen Mutmaßungen teilhaben lässt. 

Deswegen habe ich auch These und nicht Aussage geschrieben. Wie sagtest Du so schön "LESEN!"

Das Wiegen der Spule vor uns nach dem Angeln war nur ein Hinweis für Dich. Dadurch könnte man die Erkenntnis erhalten ob und zu welchem Zeitpunkt die Schnur tatsächlich schwerer ist. 

So ist es möglich Deiner "Messung" ein bisschen mehr Aussagekraft zu geben. 

Nochmal: kein Angriff, nicht böse gemeint aber so war das halt einfach bisschen dünne!


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Hi,
kein Problem, für mich war der Satz

"Toller Test!"

eben eher abwertend herübergekommen.
Werde mal deinen Vorschlag beherzigen und die Spule vor und nach dem fischen wiegen.


----------



## Martin70 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ja genau, ich hab auch immer ne Waage mit am Wasser. Rolle wiegen mache ich ständig.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Martin70 schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich hab auch immer ne Waage mit am Wasser. Rolle wiegen mache ich ständig.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


 
Toller Kommentar! (und das ist hier genauso gemeint wei Du es verstanden hast)

Ernsthaft, es geht nicht darum immer ne Waage mit ans Wasser zu nehmen. Aber wenn sich -wie der Kollege Welsfänger- schon jemand die Mühe macht Sachen zu vergleichen und zu testen... warum nicht! 

@Welsfänger:

Ich habe meinen Post korrigiert!


----------



## Martin70 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ist schon klar, aber das war ja so wie es sich liest nicht geplant, sondern eher spontan, weil die Schnur such anders verhalten hat als die gewohnte.
Wie viel Wasser nehmen deine schnüre pro Meter auf ?
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Nun ist mir aufgefallen das der Kontakt zum Köder, im speziellen zum Gufi, nicht mehr so Top war, vor allem der "Tock" war nicht mehr zu spüren.
> 
> Ursache hierfür ist, das die Climax deutlich mehr durch hängt. Ob die Schnur schwerer ist, oder ob sie mehr Wasser aufnimmt, keine Ahnung.


Ist Climax nicht die Marke mit den beschwerten Schnüren mit dem tollen Absinkverhalten? (Polyester,Dacron drin anstelle Dyneema pur)

Ist das durchhängen in der Luft gemeint, Rutenspitze bis zum Auftreffpunkt auf dem Wasser? Oder untergehen?

Die Dehnung der Schnur und damit die direkte oder verzögerte Taktilität hängt auch von der Festigkeit der Flechtung bzw. dem damit möglichen Dehnraum zusammen. Mehr "Luft" darin würde das gut erklären.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Die Schnur hängt von der rutenspitze bis ins Wasser einfach mehr durch. Die Touch 8 ist auch keine beschwerte oder sonstwas. Vergleicht doch selbst mal eure Schnüre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Je schwerer der Köder desto "egaler" ist das, aber wenn man nur mit 8-12 gr fischt macht das schon n Unterschied 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincatinca (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



tincatinca schrieb:


> Welche Daiwa 8 Braid entspricht denn der 30 lbs (0,28mm) bzw. der 40 lbs (0,32mm) Power Pro?



Anders gefragt, welche Daiwa 8 Braid auf die 30 lbs Rute in Norwegen?


----------



## Martin70 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Schau doch nach, hast doch Internet.
Die :32 Power Pro hat 24 kg tragkraft angegeben. 
Mit 24kg tragkraft ist die .26 daiwa tournament 8 braid angegeben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tincatinca (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Nett gemeint von Dir, aber leider sind Tragkraft- und Durchmesserangaben bei Geflochtenen oftmals über- bzw. untertrieben.

Daher würden mich persönliche Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## tincatinca (1. August 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



tincatinca schrieb:


> Anders gefragt, welche Daiwa 8 Braid auf die 30 lbs Rute in Norwegen?



Super, jetzt kann ich mich nochmal selbst zitieren...:q

War im Angelgeschäft und habe verschiedene Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid mit der Power Pro verglichen. Der 30 lbs PP (0,28mm) entspricht die 50 lbs (0,26mm) Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid am ehesten. 
Einfach im Geschäft die Schnüre intensiv und ausgiebig nebeneinander halten.

Weiter ist interessant, dass ich mir 2 gleiche Multis bespulen hab lassen.
Von der 50 lbs Daiwa 8 Braid (0,26mm) passt etwas mehr drauf als von der 40 lbs (0,32mm) Power Pro.


----------



## Tylle (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Mal drüber Diskutieren!!!!!

Meine bisher hochgelobte  Daiwa 8Braid Ist mir am WE beim auswerfen gerissen!!!!


0,12mm ,Schnur war neuwertig,Rute war nagelneu(keine Ringbeschädigung ect)!!!

Mein Real Eal war weg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Beim Auswerfen kam der  zisch,und durch war sie....

Bisher war diese Schnur  mir heilig,weil ich sie ausgiebig getestet hatte und sie Stroft und PP vorgezogen habe.....

Nun bin ich etwas ratlos


----------



## welsfaenger (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

wie mit dem Vorfach verbunden, No-Knot oder geknotet ? Evtl. mal vorher im Wsser irgendwo dran lang gezogen ? Wie schwer war der Real Eel ?
Fragen über Fragen. Sowas kann sehr viele Ursachen haben.
Was gerne passiert das die Schnur über Muscheln gezogen wird und dann beschädigt ist.
Neulich habe ich ne gute Forelle  gedfrillt, tlw. am Schilf entlang. Danach beim Trockendrill (  ) mit den Kindern im Garten ist die Schnur mit mal so  gerissen. Glück gehabt, neim nächsten besseren Fisch oder schwereren Ködern währe die Schnur wohl auch so gerisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ich denke da auch, dass die Schnur irgendwie nen Schlag abgekriegt hatte vorher - aber man weiss ja nie..


----------



## Wogner Sepp (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ich hatte sie selber noch nie, aber hab schon oft gelesen, dass die Tragkräfte so dermaßen übertrieben sind, dass man wohl 2 Größen größer nehmen sollte, als man eigentlich wollte.
Erklärt auch warum man so oft liest, die Schnur sei so dünn.
Aber die kochen auch nur mit Wasser.


----------



## Tylle (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



welsfaenger schrieb:


> wie mit dem Vorfach verbunden, No-Knot oder geknotet ? Evtl. mal vorher im Wsser irgendwo dran lang gezogen ? Wie schwer war der Real Eel ?
> Fragen über Fragen. Sowas kann sehr viele Ursachen haben.
> Was gerne passiert das die Schnur über Muscheln gezogen wird und dann beschädigt ist.
> Neulich habe ich ne gute Forelle  gedfrillt, tlw. am Schilf entlang. Danach beim Trockendrill (  ) mit den Kindern im Garten ist die Schnur mit mal so  gerissen. Glück gehabt, neim nächsten besseren Fisch oder schwereren Ködern währe die Schnur wohl auch so gerisen.



No Knot  habe ich immer.
Das war der 30cm Aal mit  8g Kopf,wird  knapp 60g haben gesamt,ungefähr.
Der  See hat keine Muschelbänke ect,nur Krautbewuchs,deshalb ist dies unerklärlich zumal die Schnur  neuwertig war!!!

Aber:ich hauche den Ködern(Swimbait ect)  durch  leichte Schläge gern mehr Leben ein,der No Knot hat ja oben doch eine Kante,es kann eigentlich nur sein das die Schnur beim zupfen daran  rubbelt und auf Dauer geht sowas nicht.....schon einem so gegangen????


----------



## Wogner Sepp (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Naja, wenn Daiwa bei der 8er so dermaßen übertreibt, wird die 0.12 vll 6kg haben.
Das ist dann kein Wunder wenn 60g beim auswerfen abreissen.

Hab ich auch schon geschafft, 10er Slider an 7kg, weg war er.


----------



## Tylle (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Daiwa bei der 8er so dermaßen übertreibt, wird die 0.12 vll 6kg haben.
> Das ist dann kein Wunder wenn 60g beim auswerfen abreissen.
> 
> Hab ich auch schon geschafft, 10er Slider an 7kg, weg war er.



Meinste daran kann esliegen.....

Habe ja die Daiwa ausgibig getest,siehe Thread(Tragkraft ect)....und will meinen  das Sie wohl 60g abkönnen sollte....beim werfen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

verlinkst du mal bitte den Fred?


----------



## Tylle (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> verlinkst du mal bitte den Fred?




Bist schon mittendrin(dieser hier),Seite 1 gehts los.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

"hält die Tragkraft nicht ganz":q

Teste sie doch nochmal:

Nimm ein paar Meter schnur von der Rolle, dann einen dünnen Lappen auf die Rolle und n paar mal rumwickeln.
(damit sich die Schnur nicht einschneidet)
KNotenlos ran, mit nem Eimer, Spüle halten und Wasser reinlaufen lassen.
Ich wette die hat lang nicht das, was du glaubst, das sie hat.

EDIT: aber die Spule von der Rolle nehmen, nich dass du dir was verbiegst


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

jajaja....

Dass die Tragkraft weniger Problem ist (auch wenn da nicht alles stimmt), als die Schummelei beim Durchmesser, ist ja nun was gaaaanz Neues:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html

Bei der Tragkraftmessung schwankte das zwischen (mit No Knots) zwischen ca. 70% und  100% der  linearen Tragkraft der Schnüre.

Durchmesser ging bis übers Dreifache raus...


----------



## Wogner Sepp (23. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Ehrm, ja, is ok...


----------



## silversurfer81 (24. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Die 12er daiwa T8 nutze ich zum leichten zander- und barschangeln.
köder ist da maximal ein shaker in 4.5". Also sehr weit entfernt vom 30er real eel.
der fehler liegt hier in meinen augen nicht bei der schnur, sondern beim anwender in form von falscher schnurstärkenwahl. Für köder wie den 30er eel habe ich die 0.16er daiwa T8 auf der rolle. Dann fliegt dir auch der aal nicht schon beim wurf davon.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Tylle (24. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Die 12er daiwa T8 nutze ich zum leichten zander- und barschangeln.
> köder ist da maximal ein shaker in 4.5". Also sehr weit entfernt vom 30er real eel.
> der fehler liegt hier in meinen augen nicht bei der schnur, sondern beim anwender in form von falscher schnurstärkenwahl. Für köder wie den 30er eel habe ich die 0.16er daiwa T8 auf der rolle. Dann fliegt dir auch der aal nicht schon beim wurf davon.
> 
> ...



Lasse mich da gern belehren,schwupp,eben mal die 0,16 bestellt!!!!....bleibe dran am Thema 8 Braid


----------



## Mikey3110 (24. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Also... Ich habe die 8Braid auch (glaube 0,18er) Die ist preislich total überzogen. Zwar rund, aber die franst sehr schnell aus. Werde mir die nicht nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Mefomaik (24. September 2014)

*AW: stroft power pro daiwa 8 braid   *

Bei so vielen unterschiedliechen Meinungen muss es unterschiede bei daiwa geben...hab die  014 in chartreuse


----------

